# anyone own a Mic holster for their Glock?



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

If so, do you like it? Quite intriguing. I need a CCL holster.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I gave out this info earlier and not liking to be repeating stuff as the custom of some of the senior citizens I will repeat in only one more time. 
If you can wear a long tail shirt get this. 
CrossBreed® Holsters Super Tuck Deluxe IWB Concealed Carry Holster
If you locked down as school teacher get this. 
SmartCarry - Concealed Carry Holster - Concealed Gun Holster
In cold weather get this. 
Coronado Concealed-Carry Products - Designing and crafting premium leather goods since 1981

How long is a rope? Some of yall are starting to piss me off.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

OP, I do not use that holster.. don't like the idea of it... I used IWB holsters for a bit with my Glock but like the Serpas better..... Its winter and with a jacket it isn't a problem. I just bought my GF a OWB snug fitting leather holster (for her 38 revolver) and she loves it.. i will probably pick one up towards spring.



bigwheel said:


> I gave out this info earlier and not liking to be repeating stuff as the custom of some of the senior citizens I will repeat in only one more time.
> If you can wear a long tail shirt get this.
> CrossBreed® Holsters Super Tuck Deluxe IWB Concealed Carry Holster
> If you locked down as school teacher get this.
> ...


You should learn to read (or did you get senioritus and forget the question before you answered? I'm sure he will repeat is in not such a complaining manner)

He asked SPECIFICALLY about MIC holsters, not "hey im looking at this anyone like this or any other holsters" (but in case i read that wrong and he was asking about other holsters too i added my input)

Hell man you have been here all of a month, you should know you have to repeat things sometimes... or just stop being a dick and not say anything at all...have the new people really gotten this bitchy while i was on my fishing trip?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..let us cut to the chase. What is a Mic holster? You are sillier than a tree full of ass holes.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Are you a spammer?


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)




----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

PrepperLite - Thank you for the commentary and the video you posted. It is very intriguing, lightweight and doesn't take up much room at all.


----------



## TLock762x51 (Nov 14, 2012)

A friend of mine has one, and carries his Glock 22 in it. He hasn't dropped the pistol, or shot himself, yet...AFAIK. So far, so good!

Tim


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Glocks are cute!


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow. Too bad you weren't in Cerillo's place keeping guard.


----------

